# AM radio band not working in my Cruze.....



## rubycruze (Apr 14, 2017)

Wondering if anyone out there can help, I own a 2010 diesel Cruze and recently the AM band in the radio stopped working, I can still hear my local stations but the signal is much weaker than it should be, the FM band works fine, I don't know if this is a problem with the antenna, or the stereo unit itself, does anyone have anyone have any idea what might cause this?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On my 2012, only one antenna lead for cellular, navigation, didn't have this, AM, and FM from that single short whip antenna.

Was also very easy to steal, screwed into the base, mine was loose from the factory. If yours is like this, remove it, wire brush the threads and screw it in tight. Shark fin antennas did not have this problem. FM frequency is 90 times higher than AM, can be capacitively coupled, AM requires a good DC clean connection.

Ha, back in the 60's, when FM stereo first came out, had to lay out 160 bucks for an FM stereo demultiplexer. Today with microelectronics and phased locked loop, the entire AM, FM, and stereo demultiplexer is in one 40 cent chip, so why do they charge so much for these radios? And all of that very expensive mechanical tuning is history, with IF cans and all that other stuff. 

Just saying if that chip goes bad, nothing works. Class D amplifiers got rid of all those expensive heat sinks, just one tiny chip about the size of a nickel can output 40 watts!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to the Gen 1 Audio & Electronics forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In answer to your question I suspect it's the head unit. I believe the AM loop antenna is actually embedded in the unit itself.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> In answer to your question I suspect it's the head unit. I believe the AM loop antenna is actually embedded in the unit itself.


Not from what I've seen.

It could be the head unit or the antenna. I tend to lean toward the antenna since it's out in the weather. I would check to make sure that little "whip" is still there and the threads are clean.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Not from what I've seen.
> 
> It could be the head unit or the antenna. I tend to lean toward the antenna since it's out in the weather. I would check to make sure that little "whip" is still there and the threads are clean.


Ha, much simpler response as to what to do to correct the problem, unlike me going into all this detail.

Tip of my coaxial antenna was a little corroded back at that antenna, FM reception was fine, AM was not, just cleaned it and plugged it back in. Not sure why, in my area, FM stations every 200KHz, and only two AM stations left.

Ha, take it to your dealer, you need a new radio, $$$$, its out of warranty, or better yet, trade it in for a new vehicle.


----------

